# Reverse-in-cab and can motor upgrade questions



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I have a 21085 that I really would like to put a can motor in. The locomotive works perfectly, forward and reverse work as they should and I'm just very happy with it, except for the growl from the motor is very loud. The locomotive is running in a library, so I want to keep the unnecessary noise to a minimum. (and this motor is LOUD). I also want a half speed worm gear for smoother slow-speed operation and more smoke.

Well... it doesn't appear the can motors that portlines sells have any provision for mounting my (perfectly working) reverse unit. I'd much rather use my existing reverse unit, because it makes the swap a $35 affair instead of a $75 affair (Dallee is expensive). 

Has anyone ever done this, and have tips on how to mount the reverse unit to the can motor?

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Note that retaining as many original parts as possible is a priority. This loco has a lot of sentimental value.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might contact Frank Timko, he does can motor replacements. The stuff he does will normally 'bolt in" so you can go back to the original if you like.

As far as the reverse board, you can buy used ones for a lot less than Dallee, I probably have some in my parts box that I could make you a good deal on. Using the existing E-unit probably isn't a keen idea, save it for any restoration to original if desired.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A can motor operates on DC so you will not need a reverse unit. Just a DC transformer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He will if he wants to run with standard transformers.


----------

